# Yo llamo desde Alemania a Suiza.



## Diana1989

Hola buenos días nuevamente    

El día de hoy me surgió una duda: ¿ Cómo diría yo la siguiente frase en alemán?

*Yo llamo desde Alemania a Suiza.*

Mi propuesta sería:

*1. Ich telefoniere aus Deutschland nach in die Schweiz.*
*2. Ich telefoniere zu Deutschland nach in die Schweiz*

Im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## Jaaguar

von Deutschland aus?


----------



## LeMaKaJa

Genau, "Ich telefoniere von Deutschland aus in die Schweiz"


----------



## Diana1989

Mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elroy

Aber 

Ich rufe von Deutschland aus in *der* Schweiz an.


----------



## anahiseri

Yo diría in *die* Schweiz (Wohin? Akkusativ)


----------



## elroy

Mit “anrufen”?


----------



## Tonerl

_*in die Schweiz telefonieren*_
_*man kann (auch) von Deutschland (aus)*_ in die Schweiz telefonieren
Billig in die Schweiz telefonieren

_*Aus der Schweiz *_mit dem Handy _*nach Deutschland telefonieren*_

Was kostet _*ein Anruf in die Schweiz?*_
Was kostet es _*in die Schweiz zu telefonieren?*_

Was kostet ein Anruf _*von/aus der Schweiz nach Deutschland?*_
Was kostet ein Anruf _*von/aus Deutschland in die Schweiz?

in der Schweiz anrufen
ich rufe von*_ Deutschland aus _*in der Schweiz an*_

was kostet es in der Schweiz_* anzurufen?*_
Einen Freund in der Schweiz anrufen
kostenlos in der Schweiz anrufen
Wenn man aus Deutschland eine Tel.Nummer in der Schweiz anrufen möchte..._*etc.*_


----------



## anahiseri

OK, Tonerl, ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass das stimmt!


----------



## Tonerl

Nichts für ungut, aber ich hatte dich gar nicht damit gemeint !


----------



## anahiseri

ich habe auch nicht gedacht, dass ich gemeint sei, wollte dir aber einfach zustimmen!


----------



## Diana1989

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, realmente es de gran ayuda en estas pequeñas dudas que a veces tengo


----------

